# Seaview - Diving Bell/Mini Sub



## Ego1JR (Jul 3, 2003)

I'm about half way through my Seaview build and I have yet to come up with an idea on how to display the diving bell and mini sub. What is everyone else planning (I'm not proud...I'd be glad to "borrow" a good idea )?

JK


----------



## Ronster (May 10, 2008)

How about displaying the Seaview on a wooden base? You can display the diving bell and minisub on the base underneath the Seaview. That's how I'm planning on displaying mine. I'll also have the flying sub displayed just outside the docking bay. 

Ron


----------



## WarpeD (May 28, 2007)

If things work out....I won't have a need for FS-1, the MS or the bell. Eight windows is just enough....  I'll probably end up selling them. Loved the series, but loved the movie more. Wish me luck!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I had thought of just mounting them on a little base with some simple plastic/Plastruct detailing to look like the inside of the sub. The bell and mini sub are always sitting around in the back of the sub along with torpedos, etc. A couple of N scale train figures would be nice. I noticed the other day the mini sub differs a bit from "City Beneath the Sea" shots, but not too much.

I think I will drill out the windows on the diving bell. THis will make painting the frames easier, and then I can add the glass back with Crystal Clear/Gator Glue/Testors Clear Parts Cement.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Excuse the crudness of the pic I thru it together late on saturday night. I cut n pasted some images of the models then coloured over them. 










I was basing this on the episode where the diving bell has a mishap and needs to be rescued. I just have to make some little claw arms for FS1 

All my dioramas I tend to draw out before starting. Invariably they get changed or modified before I finish them  thats why I keep/kept the sketch/s simple.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Well seeing as how 9 times out of 10, the diving bells' winch chain gets snapped and it winds up either on the ocean floor or in the belly of a whale, this is an excellent idea for a diorama.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Seaview said:


> Well seeing as how 9 times out of 10, the diving bells' winch chain gets snapped and it winds up either on the ocean floor or in the belly of a whale, this is an excellent idea for a diorama.


Ok who makes a 1/139 whale?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm using my diving bell with a "Beast from 20 Thousand Fathoms" model. Cecil Kellaway would be proud!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

If this was the 8-window Seaview I could see doing a mine field dio with the minisub in position to cut away the cable tangled in the searchlight grill. Wouldn't be too hard to make the mines using brass rod to make them look like they're floating in front of the sub.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm figuring on building the bell being lowered out of the doors molded into the back of Seaview - if I can work out the time to cut out the doors and and build up the room inside. (Can't seem to find any decent ref pics of that area from the outside - all the shots of the bell exiting the sub just show a dark hole.)


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Check out this site. Someone did some drawings of some of the interior rooms there

http://www.nimr.org/seaview3.html


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

enterprise_fan said:


> Check out this site. Someone did some drawings of some of the interior rooms there
> 
> http://www.nimr.org/seaview3.html


They would be from Fred Barrs EXCELLENT blue prints!!! Which also included great details on many of the interiors, decks, FS1, the mini sub and the diving bell. They even include the Launch configeration plans :thumbsup:


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

a little off the subject but somewhere on here, there someone wanted to model a giant holding the seaview.. I never saw that particular episode and came across this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgbB9FyO6jQ

thought this was entertaining:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I noticed some of my spare Polar Lights Jupiter 2 lower level parts could be used to make some Seaview style walls for a little diorama base for the Mini Sub and Bell.


----------

